# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  «ليته ذَكَرَني ولو مع الكذَّابين»!؟

## أبو عثمان السلفي

ولقد أدرك العقلاءُ والفضلاءُ أهمية علم التراجم وسير الأفراد، لأن ذِكر رجالات الأمم والبلدان (فيه إحياء ذِكر الأولين والآخرين مِن علمائها.. فإن ذِكرها حياة جديدة، ومَن أحياها فكأنما أحيا الناس جميعاً).
قال أبو علي الحسن بن أحمد بن عبدالله القرشي الحنبلي البغدادي المعروف بابن البنّاء، المتوفى سنة (471هـ): هل ذكرني الخطيب في تاريخه في الثّقات أو مع الكذّابين؟ فقيل له: ما ذكرك أصلاً!
فقال: ليته ذكرني ولو مع الكذابين.
قال السخاوي (ت902هـ): ونحوه قول بعضهم ممن توهم اقتصاري على تراجم الأموات: ليتني أموتُ في حياة السَّخاوي حتى يُترجمني!
وقال الإمام أبو الحسن علي بن أحمد بن محمد النيسابوري الواحدي: إذا ذُكر الإنسان بعد موته كان ذلك حياة ثانية له.[مقدمة تحقيق كتاب «إرشاد الطالبين إلى شيوخ جمال الدين» (1/13-14)]قال أبو عثمان: هذه النقول لا تحتاج إلى تعليق....فرحم اللهُ علماءنا...
و{تلك أمةٌ قد خَلَت}.
والله المستعان.

----------


## عبدالكريم الشهري

[QUOTE=أبو عثمان السلفي;33671][COLOR="Navy 
قال أبو علي الحسن بن أحمد بن عبدالله القرشي الحنبلي البغدادي المعروف بابن البنّاء، المتوفى سنة (471هـ): هل ذكرني الخطيب في تاريخه في الثّقات أو مع الكذّابين؟ فقيل له: ما ذكرك أصلاً!
فقال: ليته ذكرني ولو مع الكذابين.

قال أبو عثمان: هذه النقول لا تحتاج إلى تعليق....[/COLOR][/SIZE][/QUOT]

جزيت خيرا:
ان كان قالها  ابن البناء  فليته اذ غلبه حب الذكر امسك عن هذه العبارة فقد كان في مندوحة عنها.
وقد لحقه شؤم هذه العبارة_ ان كان قالها_ فذكر بضرب من ضروب الكذب وهو التصرف في الاصول بالتغيير والحك
غمزه بذلك الحافظ السلفي وذكر   في ذلك  حكاية   عن ابي القاسم اسماعيل بن السمرقندي
وقد استبعد   ابن الجوزي في المنتظم صحة تلك الحكاية  من وجوه 
ودافع عنه ايضا الذهبي  في السير 
وينظر للفائده في ذلك ايضا ذيل طبقات الحنابله واللسان
وكما قيل في الاثر :"البلاء موكل بالقول"
ويروى مرفوعا ولا يصح
وبالله التوفيق.

----------


## أبو عثمان السلفي

وإياكم أخي الشهري، ومشكور على مشاركتم وما حوته مِن فائدة.
ويبدو أن الأمر -الآن- يحتاج إلى تعليق: فالذي أردته هو: أن أُذكر الجميع وخاصة مَن يكتب في صفحات (الويب) -حتى بالأسماء المستعارة!- أن تكون كتاباتهم لله -تعالى-، فما كان لله سوف يبقى، وما غير ذلك سيذهبُ مع الريح.
فـ(إذا ذُكر الإنسان بعد موته كان ذلك حياة ثانية له).
ورحم اللهُ علماءنا.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

> قال أبو علي الحسن بن أحمد بن عبدالله القرشي الحنبلي البغدادي المعروف بابن البنّاء، المتوفى سنة (471هـ): هل ذكرني الخطيب في تاريخه في الثّقات أو مع الكذّابين؟ فقيل له: ما ذكرك أصلاً!
> فقال: ليته ذكرني ولو مع الكذابين.


بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم 
هذه الحكاية قد لا تكون صحيحة 
قال ياقوت في معجم الأدباء:
وقال السمعاني ونقلته من خطه: الحسن بن أحمد بن عبد الله بن البنا المقرئ الحافظ أبو علي، أحد الأعيان، والمشار إليهم في الزمان، له في علوم القرآن والحديث والفقه والأصول والفروع عدة مصنفات. حكى بعض أصحاب الحديث عنه أنه قال: صنفت خمسمائة مصنف، وكان حلو العبارة.
قال السمعاني: وقرأت بخط الإمام والدي: سمعت أبا جعفر محمد بن أبي علي الهمذاني بها يقول: سمعت أبا علي ابن البنا ببغداد. وقال: ذكرني أبو بكر الخطيب في التاريخ بالصدق أو بالكذب؟ 
فقالوا: ما ذكرك في التاريخ أصلاً
 فقال: ليته ذكرني ولو في الكذابين.
وقرأت بخط أبي = وجادة وهي: أضعف أنواع التحمل ولا يحتج بها.
فإن وجد طريق آخر وإلا فهذا لا يصلح.
وكلام السمعاني الظاهر أنه في ذيل تاريخ بغداد، ولم يطبع .

----------


## عبدالكريم الشهري

جزيتم خيرا
واريد ان اصحح في مشاركتي السابقه في قولي: 



> غمزه بذلك الحافظ السلفي وذكر   في ذلك  حكاية   عن ابي القاسم اسماعيل بن السمرقندي
>  .


والصواب:غمزه بذلك الحافظان السلفي وابن السمعاني  وذكر الاخير في ذلك حكاية عن ابي القاسم .....
وفقكم الله

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بارك الله فيك...
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لا شكَّ أنَّ من عاجل بشرى المؤمن ذكره الحسن عند الناس، (وآتينه في الدنيا حسنة)، ومن عاجل عقوبة الفاجر ذكره السَّيء عند الناس (وأتبعناهم في هذه الدنيا لعنة)، لكن أن يذكر في أي شيء ولكن كان في باطل فهذه مبالغة مستهجنة من ابن البنَّاء.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وكان الأولى أن يُقال: لأن يُخمَل ذكري خيرٌ من أن يذكر في باطل.

----------


## أبو عثمان السلفي

أخي عبد الرحمن السديس: وفقكم الله لكل خير، وزادكم الله مِن فضله، ونفع بكم المسلمين.
أخي عدنان البخاري: الإخوة يميلون لعدم ثبوت القصة و(التأويل فرع التصحيح)، ولو ثبتت فقولك: «فهذه مبالغة مستهجنة من ابن البنَّاء»! ليس بصواب؛ فقد نجد لهذا الإمام مخرجاً غير مستهجن عند الجميع...
...ووفق الله الجميع.

----------


## عبدالكريم الشهري

> أخي عدنان البخاري: الإخوة يميلون لعدم ثبوت القصة .


جزيت خيرا
لدفع اللبس 
فان قولي :"وقد استبعد ابن الجوزي في المنتظم صحة تلك الحكاية من وجوه 
ودافع عنه ايضا الذهبي في السير "
عائد على ما حكى ابو القاسم ابن السمرقندي  من انه نمي اليه ان ابن البناء تصرف  في اصل بالتغيير .

واما عدم قبول الشيخ السديس لهذه القصة لكونها وجاده فله وجهه
لكني ارى ان قبولها في مثل هذه القصة احق 
فان السمعاني حافظ بصير وقد جزم بانه  وجدها بخط والده بعد تحققه منه فلا اشكال فيما ارى في قبولها 
ولا شك ان الوجادة دون السماع في القوة لكن اطلاق القول بعدم حجيتها فيه نظر

والذي حكى هذه العبارة  عن ابن البناء هو أبو جعفر محمد بن أبي علي الهمذاني  وهو صاحب القصة المشهورة مع امام الحرمين في مسالة العلو 
وهو مترجم في السير 20|101

واما اعتراضك وفقك الله على الشيخ عدنان في وصفه عبارة ابن البناء بانها:"مبالغة مستهجنة".

فاقول: ان  قول الشيخ عدنان امثل ما توصف به هذه العبارة
فان  غاية ما يعتذر به عن ابن البناء في عبارته تلك  ان يقال:  زل بها لسانه  على سبيل المبالغة وهو لا يريد حقيقتها  
وهذا الظن به رحمه الله فقد ذكر عنه من التدين وصلاح الظاهر  والنصح للمسلمين  ونشر العلم  ما يوجب حسن الظن به .
وبالله التوفيق.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> أخي عدنان البخاري: الإخوة يميلون لعدم ثبوت القصة و(التأويل فرع التصحيح)، ولو ثبتت فقولك: «فهذه مبالغة مستهجنة من ابن البنَّاء»! ليس بصواب؛ فقد نجد لهذا الإمام مخرجاً غير مستهجن عند الجميع...
> ...ووفق الله الجميع.


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أخي المبارك.. أبوعثمان السَّلفي... وفقك الله ونفع بك
ليست القضيَّة عندي صحَّة القِصَّة وعدمها، بقدر ما يهمُّني العبارة المستهجنة التي فيها.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ثم.. ما هو الوجه الذي لا يمكن استهجانه، ممَّا قلت إنَّه مخرجٌ صحيحٌ للعبارة؟
الأخ الفاضل الكريم.. عبدالكريم الشهري... جزاك الله خيرًا على الإفادة والبيان.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

شكر الله لك 
الوجادة آخر طرق التحمل الثمانية وأضعفها بل منهم من لم يعدها من طرق الرواية، والكلام فيها معروف.



> فان  غاية ما يعتذر به عن ابن البناء في عبارته تلك  ان يقال:  زل بها لسانه  على سبيل المبالغة وهو لا يريد حقيقتها  
> .


بل يمكن أن يكون قالها مازحا، ولغرابتها أعرض عنها جموع ممن ترجموا له فلم يذكروها مع ذكرهم لما هو أشد .
ورب مزحة تقال فتطير في الآفاق ولا يشعر بها مثل ما حكي أن الحافظ محمد بن موسى العنزي قال نحن قوم لنا شرف صلى إلينا النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  !

----------


## عبدالكريم الشهري

جزيت خيرا 
وقد علمتَ وفقك الله  ان في قبولها خلافا معروفا 
وما ذكرته لك هو ما اميل اليه  وهو قبولها عند حصول الثقة بالموجود 
 وهو متحقق في هذه الوجادة .

واما ما ذكرتَ من احتمال كونه قالها مازحا  فهو كما ذكرتَ.
 وهو استدراك وجيه وبالله التوفيق.

----------


## أبو عثمان السلفي

أخي عدنان البخاري -وفقكم الله لكل خير-:
وأنا -أيضاً- (ليست القضيَّة عندي صحَّة القِصَّة وعدمها)، فأهل العلم -قديماً وحديثاً- يتساهلون في رواية مِثل ذلك..؛ فهي ليست حديثاً نبويًّا...
وقد فهمتُ مِن كلمتكم: (مبالغة مستهجنة) الذَّم، ولهذا كتبتُ ما كتبتُ -أعلاه-.
والله يحفظكم.

----------


## المسيطير

جزاكم الله خيرا .

روى الإمام ابن الجوزي حادثة وقعت أثناء الحج في زمانه ؛ إذ بينما الحجاج يطوفون بالكعبة ويغرفون الماء من بئر زمزم قام أعرابي فحسر عن ثوبه ، ثم بال في البئر والناس ينظرون، فما كان من الحجاج إلا أن انهالوا عليه بالضرب حتى كاد يموت ،  وخلّصه الحرس منهم ، وجاؤوا به إلى والي مكة ، فقال له : قبّحك الله ، لِمَ فعلت هذا ؟ .

قال الأعرابي : حتى يعرفني الناس ، يقولون : هذا فلان الذي بال في بئر زمزم !!.
--

ذكر ذلك الدكتور / مسفر بن علي القحطاني .... ولم يتيسر لي الوقوف على صحتها .

على خُطا أعرابي زمزم؟!

----------


## بحر القلزم

> فالذي أردته هو: أن أُذكر الجميع وخاصة مَن يكتب في صفحات (الويب) -حتى بالأسماء المستعارة!- أن تكون كتاباتهم لله -تعالى-، فما كان لله سوف يبقى، وما غير ذلك سيذهبُ مع الريح.


يالها من وصية ، لا حرمك الله أجرها

----------


## ابن الرومية

و كذلك الزركلي ذكر في ترجمة الامير مصطفى الشهابي :قلت: وسمعته مرة يدعو بأن يموت قبل انتهاء طبع
الاعلام !

----------


## حرملة

> شكر الله لك 
> الوجادة آخر طرق التحمل الثمانية وأضعفها بل منهم من لم يعدها من طرق الرواية، والكلام فيها معروف.
> بل يمكن أن يكون قالها مازحا، ولغرابتها أعرض عنها جموع ممن ترجموا له فلم يذكروها مع ذكرهم لما هو أشد .
> ورب مزحة تقال فتطير في الآفاق ولا يشعر بها مثل ما حكي أن الحافظ محمد بن موسى العنزي قال نحن قوم لنا شرف صلى إلينا النبي  !


أرى أنه ابن المثنّى لا ابن موسى فهو الإمام الحافظ أبو موسى محمد بن المثنى بن عبيد بن قيس بن دينار العنزي البصري.

----------


## أبو أحمد العجمي

رحمه الله

----------


## السليماني

عن سعد بن أبي وقاص رضي الله عنه قال سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول :

( إن الله يحب العبد التقي الغني الخفي )

قال القرطبي في المفهم ( 120/7)

( والخفي يعني الخامل الذي لايريد العلو فيها ولاالظهور في مناصبها

 وهذا نحو ماقال في حديث آخر في صفة ولي الله 

( وكان غامضاً في الناس ) أي لايعرف موضعه ولايؤبه له ) ا.هـ كلامه 

والحديث رواه أحمد ( 252/5) والترمذي ( 2347) 

المفهم ( 120/7)

ولابن أبي الدنيا كتاب ( التواضع والخمول ) ذكر كثيراً من الآثار عن السلف في إيثارهم الخمول على الشهرة .

----------

